# Calais to Provence - Route/Stopover Suggestions



## hymees (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all

We're off for 4 weeks in our Hymer - our first long trip (mid Aug to mid Sept). 

We plan to travel from Calais down to Provence on non-toll motorway. Can anyone suggest a good route from their experience and/or some good stopover points? We are fairly easily pleased: pretty nature spots, interesting towns and villages, good places to eat/stay will all delight. We're on the 7am ferry so arrive with a reasonably good day's driving ahead of us.

And of course, recommendations in Provence itself will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Sophie


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Worthwhile heading towards Troyes, which is worth seeing then down to Dijon then a couple of days round the lake at Annecy before heading down into Provence


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We've done this several times over the last eight years by a variety of routes as our (former) neighbours emigrated to Pernes les Fontaines in Provence.
We now know the vaucluse departement of Provence pretty well.
Worth visiting are 
Avignon - walled city with the residence of the former French pope. 

Fontaine de Vaucluse where the river Sorgue emerges from the base of the Nesque plateau.

Rousillon - spectacularly coloured open cast 'mines' where Ochre pigment was ( and still is?) extracted - all the shades of orange and yellow you can imagine.

Abbaye de Senanque - THE image of provence from all the tourist books - lavender fields in front of the abbey.

Mountain roads across the Nesque Plateau and the area around Mont Ventoux.

Vineyards at Chateuneuf du Pape, Vacqueyras and Beumes De Venise.

As to routes and sights there are so many!

We tend to take the N43 from calais to St Omer/Arques. Arques is the home of the French Glass factory Cristal D'Arques which produces an amazing range of decorative and functional glass objects - best to leave your credit card behind when visiting the factory shop!. Stay on the municipal aire by the fishing lakes.

Arras is interesting for the resistance tunnels under the town square.

Reims - cathedral.

Lac Du Der/Chantecoq near to St Dizier - huge reservoir on the seine/marne constructed to prevent flooding in Paris. has 3 aires around the perimeter. Two yacht marinas, a windsurfing school, diving centre and wildlife reserve with birdwatching hides.

From St Dizier the N67 south follows the marne valley through the Burgoyne region a major wine producing region passing several famous vineyards.
The onwards to Dijon and possibly across to Annecy and Lake Geneva.
The road south from Annecy via Grenoble down to Sisteron is spectacular although a little challenging in places (narrow and winding).

Alternatively you could go west of Paris via Abbeville and Rouen then down through Evreux and Dreux to Chartres then to Orleans on the Loire ( Home of Joan of Arc) and spend a few days amongst the chateaux of the Loire valley ( and vineyards). Continuing down to Cleremont Ferrend and then Le Puy-en-velay would then allow you to head for Orange via the spectacular Ardeche gorges.

For stopovers we generally us the Aires de Service de camping car so thoughtfully provided in France - Vicarious books do a good guide in English which has photographs of (most of ) the aires as well as details of their locations and access routes.

No doubt others will be along with alternative routes and sights!

Happy travels
Marion


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

A must is a visit to Nyons a really beautiful town, you can use the aire there or park outside on the gravel, plenty of room and free. We stayed at Mirabel free aire for two nights another old small town about 5k south, further south you will pass the Olive and Peach Orchards.........brilliant

Keith


----------

